# Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?



## Mork (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
mich beschäftigt seit kurzem die Frage ob es bei Fischen auch ein Höchstmaß gibt? Erklärt also eine Größe bei denen Fische nicht mehr schmecken und damit auch nicht mehr verwertet werden können? Oder müssen diese Fische trotzdem als Hegemaßnahme entnommen werden?

Vielleicht eine naiive Frage aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem.

Gruß
Mork


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*

Nicht naiv, man kann ja nicht alles wissen.

Ja, das gibt es, auch bekannt als "Küchenfenster".

Prof. Arlinghaus hat dazu auch Studien gemacht.

Hier mal einiges zum Thema "Küchenfenster" beim Angeln aus unserem Forum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...%3A9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=k%FCchenfenster&sa=Suche


----------



## Mork (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe mir ein paar Themen durchgelesen und anscheinend geht es hier um die Weitergabe der guten Gene und der Bestandspflege.

Mit meiner Frage wollte ich herausfinden ob Fische einer bestimmten Größe einfach nicht mehr schmecken, weil zu Alt. Hat damit Jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß
Mork


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*

So hart es für mich als Küchenfensteranhänger auch ist, Großhecht schmeckt!
Die Gräten sind zu dem besser "handelbar" da eben größer! 
Ob man den aber mit Genuß aus gesundheitlichen Gründen noch essen sollte, hängt von der Schadstoffbelastung ab, mithin dem Gewässersystem aus dem er stammt.


----------



## Andal (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*



Mork schrieb:


> Mit meiner Frage wollte ich herausfinden ob Fische einer bestimmten Größe einfach nicht mehr schmecken, weil zu Alt. Hat damit Jemand Erfahrungen?



Bei Fischen darf man nicht den Fehler begehen und sie mit warmblütigen Wirbeltieren vergleichen, bei denen man mit Fug und Recht sagen kann, dass groß und alt gleich Bäh bedeutet.

Es gibt wohl Arten, bei denen sich der für uns wahrnehmbare Geschmack mit zunehmendem Lebensalter verändert. Trotzdem ist es nicht so, dass man kapitale Fische nicht so verwerten könnte, dass sie auch noch gut schmecken. Man muss nur entsprechend angepaßt vorgehen. Alles ein Frage dessen, wie man mit so einem Fisch umgeht.

Ob es hegerisch sinnvoll erscheint/ist, oder persönlichen Vorlieben entspricht, *so einen kapitalen Fisch zu verwerten, steht ja hier absolut nicht zur Diskussion* - möglich ist es aber auf jeden Fall und wenn man weiß wie, auch ohne kulinarische Verluste.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*



Mork schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mich beschäftigt seit kurzem die Frage ob es bei Fischen auch ein Höchstmaß gibt? Erklärt also eine Größe bei denen Fische nicht mehr schmecken und damit auch nicht mehr verwertet werden können? Oder müssen diese Fische trotzdem als Hegemaßnahme entnommen werden?
> 
> Vielleicht eine naiive Frage aber neugierig bin ich trotzdem.
> ...



Beim Höchtmaß geht es nicht um den Geschmack oder die Eignung der Fische für den Verzehr.

Die Idee von so einem Höchstmaß begründet sich us Überlegungen Fischbestände zu erhalten, in dem man besonders gutwachsende Tiere oder ältere Fische im Gewässer als Laichfische erhält.
Solche Tiere sind von der Natur halt vorgesehen, wobei man bislang eher meint das es reicht wenn Fische einmal im Leben ablaichen und so die Mindestmaße ansetzte.
Ist also auch eine Frage wie naturnah man Fischbestände erhalten möchte. 
Weitere Betrachtungen sind das man durch das Mindestmaß kränkliche Fische fördert, die Fische kleiner züchtet, oder eben kaum noch erfahrene Altfische besitzt und das mit dem Nachwuchs schon wegen des Kormorans nicht mehr so klappt.

Dieser Gedankengang von Höchstmaß wird aber nur zur gerne von Anglern aufgegriffen die möglichst viele Großfische erhalten wollen um sie oft zu fangen.
Was wegen der deutschen Tierschutzbetrachtung die Ganze Idee in Verruf brauchte.

In Deutschland bislang eher unüblich und kritisch gesehen, wird es in einigen Nachbarländern aber immer normaler.
Weil es einerseits die Angler lockt aber gleichzeitig hilft natürliche Fischbestände zu haben. 
In Deutschland setzt man mehr auf Besatz.

Fazit: Das hat nichts mit der Quallität als Speisefisch zu tun.
Wobei Fette Altfische durchaus hohe Belastungswerte aufweisen können.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> In Deutschland setzt man mehr auf Besatz.



Das wird sich nun wohl tatsächlich bei den Überarbeitungen der Fischereigesetze ändern. 
Wobei Besatz eigentlich auch bisher nicht nur zum bloßen Einsetzen und Herausfangen erfolgen durfte. Das wurde von vielen Angelvereinen aber so in der Vergangenheit entgegen den gesetzlichen Vorgaben praktiziert.

Bei Hechten, also sich selbst reproduzierbaren Arten und wo dies geschieht, setzt sich nun zunehmend durch, dass Besatz bei 99% aller Fälle eh sinnlos ist und nur finanzielle Mittel/Beiträge verbrannt werden.

Mein Verein setzt schon lange keine Hechte mehr und führt nun in einem neu erworbenen Gewässer in Abstimmung mit der zuständigen Behörde eine Entnahmefensterlösung ein!
Interessant dabei, dass es sich um ein kleines Gewässer eines recht großen Angelvereines handelt. Der Angeldruck lastet daher schwer.
Diese Bewirtschaftungmethode wird daher im unmittelbaren Hardcoreeinsatz getestet. 

Flankierend zum Fenster werden aber daher auch einige zusätzliche Massnahmen eingeführt. Entnahme beschränkt sich auf einen Hecht/Jahr und ein absolutes Naturköderverbot!

Das Abwachsen eines Fisches ist zu dem auch durch natürliche Einflüsse/Risiken begrenzt. 

Wird interessant sein, ob insowit unter diesen Faktoren überhaupt noch was durchs Entnahmefenster wächst. 

Nach deutscher Gesetzgebung, soweit man annimmt, dass Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb zu lässig ist, wäre mit dem Treffer im Entnahmefenster das Angeln in diesem Gewässer für den Rest des Jahres vorbei! 
Der Treffer im Entnahmefenster bedeutet bei dieser Bewirtschaftung unter dieser Rechtslage nämlich die zwingende Entnahme des Fisches.

Nun kann man überlegen, ob das die Zukunft des Angelns ist, da die Reproduktion eines Gewässers im Verhältnis zur Anzahl der Angler begrenzt ist.


Ist jetzt aber gerade etwas offtopic!


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*

Bei sehr alten Fischen setzt schon einige Zeit vor dem Lebensende der körperliche Verfall ein. Solche Fische sind dann aber vom Geschmack nicht merklich verändert.
Schlanke Forellen mit überproportional großem Kopf und allgemein "knorrigem" und ausgemergeltem Aussehen sind solche Kandidaten.
Für den Geschmack ist die Ernährung und Wasserqualität deutlich wichtiger als das Alter des Fisches. Wie ein Fisch schmeckt, sieht man von außen sowieso nicht und da lässt man Überlegungen hinsichtlich der Hege den Vorrang.


----------



## Mork (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*

Danke für die schnellen und qualtitativen Antworten. Meine Frage ist auf jeden Fall erstmal beantwortet.

Jetzt aber zur ersten Herausforderung....einen Fisch fangen  Das ist im Moment noch am Schwierigsten


----------



## Stulle (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*



Mork schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen und qualtitativen Antworten. Meine Frage ist auf jeden Fall erstmal beantwortet.
> 
> Jetzt aber zur ersten Herausforderung....einen Fisch fangen  Das ist im Moment noch am Schwierigsten


Ich hab bei dorschen immer wieder die Erfahrung das Fische größer 70cm an den fleischigsten stellen sich Richtung Kaugummi mit fischaroma entwickeln, kann natürlich auch an meiner bevorzugten Zubereitungsart liegen, so oder so u 40 und ü70 gehen wenn möglich zurück. Ähnliches würde ich bei Karpfen und wels erwarten.


----------



## Kietze (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*

Auch wenn es nicht zwangsläufig mit der Größe zu tun hat, aber Fische die sich in schlammigeren Gefilden der Seen aufhalten und das bis über Jahre nehmen "manchmal" den Geschmack an. 
Das kann aber auch ein subjektives Empfinden sein, dass einige Fische modrig schmecken.


----------



## Wizard2 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*



Mork schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen und qualtitativen Antworten. Meine Frage ist auf jeden Fall erstmal beantwortet.
> 
> Jetzt aber zur ersten Herausforderung....einen Fisch fangen  Das ist im Moment noch am Schwierigsten



was willst denn fangen?


----------



## Mork (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Mindestmaß --> Höchstmaß?*

Ich hole mir heute die Karte für den Neckarabschnitt Mannheim (Abschnitt0?)

Werde dann beim Erwerb nach guten Stellen fragen und wo ich überhaupt angeln darf. 

Ich möchte gerne auf Raubfische gehen und habe mir grob folgende Stellen angesehen:

- Hafen
- Fernsehturm (Maulbeerinsel)
- Höhe Duale Hochschule

Dachte ich versuch es mit Gummifisch oder Wobbler. Sind wie gesagt meine ersten Schritte am Neckar und es zählt der olympische Gedanke. Nach dem ersten Fisch wäre eh schluss, mehr kann ich gerade nicht verwerten 

Stahlvorfach für eventuelle Hechte habe ich, ob meine Schnurdicke und die Ruten, Rollen ausreichen werde ich nachher erfragen. Meine komplette Ausrüstung besteht aus Erbschaften oder günstigen Urlaubskäufen. Mal sehen was ich aufrüste


----------

